

Apple Watch: “Don’t concentrate on the finger” STFU and listen, golden marketing - lessthunk
http://lessthunk.com/2015/03/11/apple-watch-dont-concentrate-on-the-finger-stfu-and-listen-their-marketing-genius-is-golden/

======
thomasFischer
>Apple WATCH is a mass market platform for greater things Agreed -- it's
complimenting the phone to save time.

